# My quilts



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello!!
My sister is expecting her first baby, so I made these two quilts for her:





















the sheep one will have a green backing, while the bunnies will have a pink backing. Just wanted to share!

Mandi


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

mandidawn said:


> Hello!!
> My sister is expecting her first baby, so I made these two quilts for her:
> 
> 
> ...


Naturally I love the sheep - that's appliqued right? Did you make up the sheep pattern yourself?


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

So pretty! I have that green fabric. I love the sheep applique too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are so cute. 

You did really very well.
Thanks for sharing with us.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Those are really cute !!!!!
I love the applique toooo !!!!
You did a great job !!!!!
What a wonderful Aunt you are going to be!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love the log cabin with the heart in the center. Both of them are so cute.:goodjob:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Really adorable quilts! She'll cherish them, I'm sure! What did you use for the bunny tails? Jan in Co


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> Naturally I love the sheep - that's appliqued right? Did you make up the sheep pattern yourself?


yes, they are appliqued, my first true attempt at applique. I just bought a book at Jo-annes with the patterns in it. Not sure what it was called, but it had the sheep, bunny and a pony one. 



> What did you use for the bunny tails?


I hand stitched the tails, and just before I was done, I stuffed some batting in there to make it fluffy. I love the way it turned out and wish I would of thought of that with the sheep also.

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

If you want the sheep puffy why not do it as trapunto - you don't have the back on yet right? If not just make a little slit in the back and then stitch closed.

I think you did a beautiful job, especially for the first time.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice job, they are so cute! Perfect for springtime


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> If you want the sheep puffy why not do it as trapunto - you don't have the back on yet right


I have the backs put on, just didn't when I took the picture. They are not finished *quilted* yet though.

what is "trapunto"? I've never heard that word before. Now I'm curious.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful, some of the cutest baby quilts I've seen!


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

I love love love the sheep quilt. It is too cute.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

So cute! Good work!

I'm going to make some for two friends who are expecting -- I doubt if they'll be as cute as yours. I'm not quite ready for applique.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

they are so darn cute...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thoes Are Really Put Together Well !!! Love Them !!!!!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

trapunto is done with 2 layers of cloth - like your applique there and on the back side you cut a small slit in the back fabric, slide in some stuffing and then close up the slit by sewing by hand from one side of the slit to the other. Seems to me it was quite popular back in the '80's - lots of pillows done like that. I'm sure there must be info on the internet about it tho.


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

These quilts are so cute. Your sister is going to love them. You did a marvelous job on them.
Winona


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are adorable!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are so fresh and pretty!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

very very cute!


----------

